# Kingston ordering information



## Yao

This is a update for everyone that pre-ordered a Kingston or are interested in the general ordering.

*Pre-order Customers*: You are in this group if you already have a deposit for a watch. I will be sending out an e-mail by Wednesday that will have your ordering information and a coupon code that will enable you to deduct your deposit amount and your pre-order discount after you enter your selection into the cart.

***********************************************************

*General Ordering Customers*: I have determined that it would be best to ask you to submit a deposit for a position in the general order. After the pre-order customers have been begun receiving their watches you will then be asked to submit your orders for your watches and pay the balance due.

The request for deposits will begin before the end of the month. An e-mail will be sent out to announce the start date and time. You can sign up for the e-mail distribution list here.

Please note that if General Ordering customers attempt to submit an order for a watch using the pre-order customer pages or other means on the site your order will be canceled and payment refunded. If you do so after the date of this post you will also be pushed to the back of the line if you choose to submit a deposit, risking the strong possibility that you will not earn a spot in the General Order.


----------



## Yao

Just by way of explanation about the change in procedure for the General Ordering:


The reason I have decided to take deposits is because the decision will be easy and quick to do. This is based on the assumption that the spots will go quickly. Therefore I do not want sincere customers to miss their chance should they have a hard time deciding what they want at this time. I also do not want customers to submit orders for the sake of submitting orders which will only lead to more paperwork and headache down the line as those customers e-mail in requests to amend the orders.
I have decided to push up the opening of the General Order because it will give the European customers and those of you planning summer holidays a chance to participate before the holiday season begins in earnest.
Please note that I do not wish to punish any one for their enthusiasm and interest in this project but in the spirit of fairness and to maintain a semblance of order there has to be a penalty attached to those customers that decide to try to circumvent the established procedures. I only do this because it has already begun. I have already canceled and refunded on order this morning. Not only is it unfair to those playing by the rules but it is a drain on my time and resources.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

:-! Putting down a deposit will make my life so much easier! Can't wait until the email drops


----------



## Artonthewrist

Please note that I do not wish to punish any one for their enthusiasm and interest in this project but in the spirit of fairness and to maintain a semblance of order there has to be a penalty attached to those customers that decide to try to circumvent the established procedures. I only do this because it has already begun. I have already canceled and refunded on order this morning. Not only is it unfair to those playing by the rules but it is a drain on my time and resources. 

Totally fair and right as rain thank you.
Dan


----------



## sunster

Looking forward to the email Bill. Great news. I think your procedures for the general ordering is fair too. 
However don't forget about those photos of the other configurations you promised! This will help with ordering for sure


----------



## ntr

sunster said:


> Looking forward to the email Bill. Great news. I think your procedures for the general ordering is fair too.
> However don't forget about those photos of the other configurations you promised! This will help with ordering for sure


+1 :-!

even though I have no real doubt concerning my selection, I feel it will be more than welcome...:roll:


----------



## SirRolf

woot! UK'er here and glad I don't have to worry about the summer holiday conflict. Thanks Bill, you're tops! Now I just have to hope I get lucky and grab an early spot. 

Cheers,

S.R.


----------



## Yao

almost ready here. I finished up the mailing lists and cleaned up the ordering pages. 

I have to go through them tomorrow and check everything but assuming there is no SNAFU I haven't seen yet the e-mails will begin going out tomorrow night.

The General Ordering I will try to open before the weekend because I realized Memorial day weekend is coming up and some people might not be around next week.


----------



## Reintitan

Yao said:


> almost ready here. I finished up the mailing lists and cleaned up the ordering pages.
> 
> I have to go through them tomorrow and check everything but assuming there is no SNAFU I haven't seen yet the e-mails will begin going out tomorrow night.
> 
> The General Ordering I will try to open before the weekend because I realized Memorial day weekend is coming up and some people might not be around next week.


D-Day +1

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> almost ready here. I finished up the mailing lists and cleaned up the ordering pages.
> 
> I have to go through them tomorrow and check everything but assuming there is no SNAFU I haven't seen yet the e-mails will begin going out tomorrow night.
> 
> The General Ordering I will try to open before the weekend because I realized Memorial day weekend is coming up and some people might not be around next week.


Im a little bit too excited and i managed to sign up several times for the mailing list. Is there any way to confirm that Im on the list and will be notified to pay my general preorder deposit??


----------



## AR15fan

Will the email include a direct link to the order page to make this easy for us BlackBerry users? :-!


----------



## GregoryD

Woohoo! I can't wait!


----------



## bob m

tmoris said:


> Im a little bit too excited and i managed to sign up several times for the mailing list. Is there any way to confirm that Im on the list and will be notified to pay my general preorder deposit??


so let me get this straight...you want a pre pre notification for your pre notification notice to send in a deposit?


----------



## tmoris

bob m said:


> so let me get this straight...you want a pre pre notification for your pre notification notice to send in a deposit?


lol. i dont want to miss out, thats all. im visiting this web 10times a day anyway


----------



## sunster

Agree this process is pretty extreme. One could argue why not simply make up a number of watches and have them up for sale as soon as they're ready!
I'm suspecting this is in response to the huge interest in the remaining 100 watches. Only Bill knows how many are on that email list and I reckon the purpose of the deposits is to ensure those who are truly interested get them and also helps him with getting sufficient parts for the varying configurations that may come through in the orders, in keeping with his tradition of personalising to one's taste.


----------



## Yao

sunster said:


> Agree this process is pretty extreme. One could argue why not simply make up a number of watches and have them up for sale as soon as they're ready!
> I'm suspecting this is in response to the huge interest in the remaining 100 watches. Only Bill knows how many are on that email list and I reckon the purpose of the deposits is to ensure those who are truly interested get them and also helps him with getting sufficient parts for the varying configurations that may come through in the orders, in keeping with his tradition of personalising to one's taste.


The problem is also one of managing the ordering process so that it doesn't turn into a cluster f**k. It is impossible for me to completely hide the pre-order ordering pages from the general public and I know I will probably get people ordering that don't have a deposit in. (Which I got a hint of yesterday) Unfortunately to refund that money and cancel the invalid orders takes time and energy to do - both of which are precious resources as the launch comes into view. Its better to get the spots allocated for the general order so that everyone knows where they stand.


----------



## gonzomantis

Yao said:


> *General Ordering Customers*: I have determined that it would be best to ask you to submit a deposit for a position in the general order. After the pre-order customers have been begun receiving their watches *you will then be asked to submit your orders for your watches* and pay the balance due.


Does this mean that general order customers will have options to choose from? In a previous discussion (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2567739#post2567739) the indication was that general ordering would only have prebuilt watches available. It would be nice to have choices, but I'm guessing that would add too much headache to the whole process.


----------



## Farrell

so glad I don't have to figure out this, waiting on the email Bill cheers


----------



## buckman

plank
plank
plank

:-!


----------



## MHe225

No BlackBerry here, no chance of checking e-mails during the day, slim chance of having to travel on business right when ...... :-|

I missed out on the Plank-ordering (because I hadn't discovered this forum yet), missed out on pre-ordering for the same reason ...... <|

I'm going to be so pissed if I miss out on general ordering too

Keeping fingers crossed here.

RonB


----------



## Yao

E-mails just went out to the pre-order customers.

I should have more information on the general order later today after some sleep.


----------



## iFunky

:-! Received!!

Thanks Bill


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Yao said:


> E-mails just went out to the pre-order customers.
> 
> I should have more information on the general order later today after some sleep.


Who needs sleep??? Only kidding lol


----------



## messenius

Thanks for the email. Now comes the hard part of deciding which dial, hanks, insert combo to choose :think:

One question about the spare part kit. Can we choose different dial, hands and insert for it or are they going to be the same as in the watch itself? Would be great to have two different combos in case we want get different looks along the way


----------



## GraniteQuarry

Ordered 

To answer the above - the parts kit can be a different dial/bezel.


----------



## Thieuster

Yes! I hit the refresh button on my computer about an hour ago. And hey presto! The Mail We Have Been Waiting For.

I'm a little confused though: riveted bracelet vs. s/steel bracelet. I do not want to polute this thread. I'll open a new one about this matter.

I'm very excited!

Menno


----------



## Bill Sohne

*Ordered ! non-date gilt red triangle!! Thanks Bill*

Hi Bill

Thanks...

Bill Sohne


----------



## Vegard

Ordering done! Had a little help from my girlfriend for the lumeoptions. She says that gold and green is sensational together:-d So C3 it is for me:-!


----------



## Thieuster

Vegard said:


> Ordering done! Had a little help from my girlfriend for the lumeoptions. She says that gold and green is sensational together:-d So C3 it is for me:-!


+1! Although I don't show it to my wife: given the size and looks of this watch I'm sure she will 'borrow' this watch quite often...

Menno


----------



## messenius

*Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*

Decision done and order made.


----------



## GraniteQuarry

Edit - comment removed - I'm just thick !!


----------



## rmasso

Bill,
In your pre-order email you mentioned that in your opinion the BGW9 looks better than the C3 lume. Could you please elaborate? I like the look of the C3 as it looks more vintage so I am curious as to what you mean by "it looks better". Do you mean the way it glows, the way it was applied on the dial, or just the color. Am afraid to finalize order until I am 100% sure of which lume to order. 
Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## kkwpk

rmasso said:


> Bill,
> In your pre-order email you mentioned that in your opinion the BGW9 looks better than the C3 lume. Could you please elaborate? I like the look of the C3 as it looks more vintage so I am curious as to what you mean by "it looks better". Do you mean the way it glows, the way it was applied on the dial, or just the color. Am afraid to finalize order until I am 100% sure of which lume to order.
> Best Regards,
> Richard


I have the same problem.


----------



## cpotters

rmasso said:


> Bill,
> In your pre-order email you mentioned that in your opinion the BGW9 looks better than the C3 lume. Could you please elaborate? I like the look of the C3 as it looks more vintage so I am curious as to what you mean by "it looks better". Do you mean the way it glows, the way it was applied on the dial, or just the color. Am afraid to finalize order until I am 100% sure of which lume to order.
> Best Regards,
> Richard


Richard:

I think what he's saying is the talk all along seemed to be that the C3 looked more "vintage" but the rest of the watch looked brand-spankin' new, which some didn't like as a combo. There was a discussion abount whether the brightness of the other lume was "too white" to look like the original, but then a few surfaced from vaults that had never seen daylight and they were bright white. In the end, BGW9 looks more like a new Sub would have looked in 1957, and that plus brighter lume makes it a better working watch (for some).

I picked the C3 (for my primary dial) because I don't like high contrast and will not be using this as a lightsource at night. However - in my spares kit - my second dial will have the BGW9


----------



## Dent99

I'm a little confused regarding assembly in the USA for $750 vs. assembly in Switzerland for $700...

USA assembly is only really required if you want specific extras, eg. different coloured date wheels, coloured tip for the seconds hand etc. 
So I take it if the watch is assembled in Switzerland it is then shipped to Bill for regulation, (and presumably a visual check?), before going out to the customer - right?

Or do you only get the additional regulation if you order what is a 'pre-built' version as a custom watch, i.e. you pay another $50 to have Bill put the thing together and regulate it?


What have other people opted for?

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## MatKid152

rmasso said:


> Bill,
> In your pre-order email you mentioned that in your opinion the BGW9 looks better than the C3 lume. Could you please elaborate? I like the look of the C3 as it looks more vintage so I am curious as to what you mean by "it looks better". Do you mean the way it glows, the way it was applied on the dial, or just the color. Am afraid to finalize order until I am 100% sure of which lume to order.
> Best Regards,
> Richard


I completely agree. Bill's statement regarding the lume has made me second guess my decisions. It would still be extremely helpful if Bill would post pictures of the different combos and clearly describe them (i.e. Gilt dial, gold hands, BGW9 and so on). The pictures on the ordering pages look good, but aren't labeled. Its possible to guess, but with over $700 and 15 months of waiting at stake I _do not_ want to be assuming anything.


----------



## MatKid152

Would someone also be kind enough to point me in the direction of the aforementioned pictures of safe 6538's. I'd like to compare the look of their lume to the Kingston options, but all I can find in the threads is mentions of pics but no pics. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bompi

Hop! That's it ! Ordered ! I'm pretty glad, actually. The pictures are teasing.

I wasn't aware of the gold with black numbers date wheel option and that's a nice surprise. It'll fit perfectly with the gilt dial [I own a gilt Mini-Sub Tudor sporting such a date wheel and it's awesome].

BTW, I experienced some trouble with my VISA card so I switched to Paypal. Maybe is there an issue with the credit card payment module ?


----------



## Rob T

Getting set to order the "plank" - very exciting!

With regards to lume color - a question for Bill or those that have seen the C3 lume dial in person:

I like the "aged" look of the C3, but am concerned it might be a bit greenish. Does the C3 lume have a greenish hue in daylight, or is it just off-white in tone?

Also were serial numbers ever assigned based on requests for specific numbers early on in the plank pre-ordering process?

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## Vegard

The ones I've seen with C3 (Omega PO, Ocean7 lm-7 Certina Blue Ribbon Prof diver) are all quite green in appearance. I like it, and I think it goes great with the gold surrounding the lume.

-V


----------



## SeikoSickness

I'm having the same issue. However, I think that Bill's suggestion that BG W9 looks better is spot on. Based on what I've seen and current Rolex watches, the lume was always white. So, I'm going with gilt no-date dial, gilt hands, BG W9 lume, red triangle bezel. For my spares, I'll get something else...but that's later on.

Here is a photo of a 6538 that I'm basing my Kingston on:


----------



## rmasso

Well, went ahead and did it. Went with C3 lume, no date (or date wheel), gilt dial with Kingston Bezel insert. I know the C3 might be a bit greenish in hue but I think it fits better with the gold on the gilt dial.

My one surprise was that for the 6 position regulated one is that it was $750 versus $700 so I ended up paying $50. Not the end of the world, just would have been nice to know ahead of time.

Bill, paypal payment coming tonight when I get home! Just FYI! Am really excited! Got so excited this morning I got some heartburn!

Regards,
Rich


----------



## MatKid152

That is one thing I forgot about that someone else just mentioned, the serial number. How are they going to be assigned?


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

MatKid152 said:


> Would someone also be kind enough to point me in the direction of the aforementioned pictures of safe 6538's. I'd like to compare the look of their lume to the Kingston options, but all I can find in the threads is mentions of pics but no pics. Thanks for any help!


Here's a photo I saved last night when digging through Kingston threads.


----------



## 66Cooper

I was wondering the same thing. I asked Bill in an email but figured he is swamped with everything right now. Do MKII's usually have serial numbers?


----------



## rmasso

WhereTheLightIs said:


> Here's a photo I saved last night when digging through Kingston threads.


The color looks a bit more cream on the indices than white. Don't you think?

I guess the difficulty with all of this is how it appears on a photo versus in person. The best thing may be that Bill try his best to describe to us in words what it looks like in indoor fluorescent lighting and in outdoor shade or in direct sunlight. I see very slight tinges of green on the C3 lume, it appears more cream colored to me than green.

Just my thoughts.

Rich


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Here's another one I just found. The dial markers have turned cream, but the hands are still white. I think it's one of the better comparisons. I really don't know whether or not C3 or BG W9 is better since I haven't compared them in person, so this is getting difficult for a general order mindset where I'm not getting a 2nd set.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Oh and here's an image comparing the lumes that Bill posted awhile back. I adjusted the levels to make it a little more accurate. BG w9 isn't listed, but we can assume it's like C1's white.


----------



## gerard88t

I just paid the balance of my plank order. When I checked my invoice history, I get this message (and I'm paid in full!) -

"The system did not find any orders for your account. 
If you feel this is incorrect, please contact us. Thanks."

o|

Is anyone else getting this after checking your history on Bill's site?


----------



## gerard88t

I would venture to guess the hands and insert of bezel on this Rolex are later replacements.


WhereTheLightIs said:


> Here's another one I just found. The dial markers have turned cream, but the hands are still white. I think it's one of the better comparisons. I really don't know whether or not C3 or BG W9 is better since I haven't compared them in person, so this is getting difficult for a general order mindset where I'm not getting a 2nd set.


----------



## SeikoSickness

Order placed! As I mentioned earlier, I went with:


Gilt dial, no date, BG W9 lume
Gold hands
Bezel with red triangle

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

gerard88t said:


> I would venture to guess the hands and insert of bezel on this Rolex are later replacements.


I would assume that as well, but the auction site I found that at stated the all was original. Whether or not that's true is to be decided. Regardless, I think it at least gives one a general idea of how C3 and BG W9 would compare with a glit dial/hands.


----------



## tomr

As much discussion as there has been about the lume, I am having a more difficult time deciding upon the bezel. I am disappointed that the pictures included on the ordering page do not show an example of the gilt dial/hands with the red triangle bezel. The computer-generated pictures help, but I would like to see an actual picture before deciding. I hope Bill can address this soon so I can finalize my order. 

By the way, if the computer-generated images of the lume choices are any indication, I am certainly getting the BGW9, as the C3 with the gilt looks way too green.


----------



## Yao

GraniteQuarry said:


> Ordered
> 
> To answer the above - the parts kit can be a different dial/bezel.


Yes it can be.


----------



## abuemily

SeikoSickness said:


> Order placed! As I mentioned earlier, I went with:
> 
> 
> Gilt dial, no date, BG W9 lume
> Gold hands
> Bezel with red triangle
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.


I'm in for exactly the same--laissez roulez le waiting!


----------



## Yao

rmasso said:


> Bill,
> In your pre-order email you mentioned that in your opinion the BGW9 looks better than the C3 lume. Could you please elaborate? I like the look of the C3 as it looks more vintage so I am curious as to what you mean by "it looks better". Do you mean the way it glows, the way it was applied on the dial, or just the color. Am afraid to finalize order until I am 100% sure of which lume to order.
> Best Regards,
> Richard


It is purely a personal opinion and may be biased by my years of using C1.


----------



## rmasso

tomr said:


> As much discussion as there has been about the lume, I am having a more difficult time deciding upon the bezel. I am disappointed that the pictures included on the ordering page do not show an example of the gilt dial/hands with the red triangle bezel. The computer-generated pictures help, but I would like to see an actual picture before deciding. I hope Bill can address this soon so I can finalize my order.
> 
> By the way, if the computer-generated images of the lume choices are any indication, I am certainly getting the BGW9, as the C3 with the gilt looks way too green.


I would trust the actual photos Bill has taken versus the computer generated images. My assumption is that the computer generated images are purposefully made more noticeable to avoid confusion. Just my thoughts.
Rich


----------



## Yao

Dent99 said:


> I'm a little confused regarding assembly in the USA for $750 vs. assembly in Switzerland for $700...
> 
> USA assembly is only really required if you want specific extras, eg. different coloured date wheels, coloured tip for the seconds hand etc.
> So I take it if the watch is assembled in Switzerland it is then shipped to Bill for regulation, (and presumably a visual check?), before going out to the customer - right?
> 
> Or do you only get the additional regulation if you order what is a 'pre-built' version as a custom watch, i.e. you pay another $50 to have Bill put the thing together and regulate it?
> 
> What have other people opted for?
> 
> Thanks for any clarification.


The Swiss Made versions are timed in 3 positions. The Swiss assembler does the regulation but I do check it when it comes in. The range that is acceptable is slightly larger than that for a "custom built" watch.

The USA assembled versions are timed in 6 positions and to a tighter tolerance. This takes considerably more time than it might sound. Also there is the admin of people coming back and making changes to the orders that they have already submitted. Then of course when I do the assembly it takes a great deal longer as I spend the time on the small details that a large volume assembler isn't set up to pay attention to. However most people won't be able to tell the difference unless you are a hardcore WIS.


----------



## Yao

gerard88t said:


> I just paid the balance of my plank order. When I checked my invoice history, I get this message (and I'm paid in full!) -
> 
> "The system did not find any orders for your account.
> If you feel this is incorrect, please contact us. Thanks."
> 
> o|
> 
> Is anyone else getting this after checking your history on Bill's site?


Order history does not update immediately. There is a lag because much of the paperwork has to be done on the back end first and uploaded to the server. You should rely on the automated e-mail confirmation, the PDF copy of the sales order (when it goes out) and the sales receipt/invoice for your payment that you will also receive via e-mail.


----------



## Yao

rmasso said:


> My one surprise was that for the 6 position regulated one is that it was $750 versus $700 so I ended up paying $50. Not the end of the world, just would have been nice to know ahead of time.


The custom versions have always carried a surcharge over the pre-built but I do apologize if it could have been made more clear.

The 6 position regulation versus 3 position regulation does involve a substantial increase in time to perform.


----------



## rmasso

Yao said:


> The custom versions have always carried a surcharge over the pre-built but I do apologize if it could have been made more clear.
> 
> The 6 position regulation versus 3 position regulation does involve a substantial increase in time to perform.


Thanks Bill! I know you mentioned one time it could take up to 3 hours regulating a watch sometimes so for me the $50 additional is well worth it.

Rich


----------



## Yao

tomr said:


> As much discussion as there has been about the lume, I am having a more difficult time deciding upon the bezel. I am disappointed that the pictures included on the ordering page do not show an example of the gilt dial/hands with the red triangle bezel. The computer-generated pictures help, but I would like to see an actual picture before deciding. I hope Bill can address this soon so I can finalize my order.
> 
> By the way, if the computer-generated images of the lume choices are any indication, I am certainly getting the BGW9, as the C3 with the gilt looks way too green.


I will try to get the photo you requested as well as a photo of the lume side by side.

In the meantime if you click on the small pictures in the pre-built watch section a larger picture will pop up and display the configuration you are asking about in better detail.


----------



## Yao

rmasso said:


> Thanks Bill! I know you mentioned one time it could take up to 3 hours regulating a watch sometimes so for me the $50 additional is well worth it.
> 
> Rich


yes that is the worst case scenario. But normally it takes an extra 30 minutes to 1 hour of just sitting there and watching a timing machine and tweaking.


----------



## s4vant

Thanks for the update, Bill. Finished my plank order today: BGW9, gilt dial with date, black date wheel with white numbers, gilt hands, Kingston bezel. I have a black date wheel with white numbers on my Seamaster with a black face, and it just looks a little more integrated compared to black print on a white wheel. The date was essential to me, as I have to date and time signatures umpteen times daily. If it gets here before mid July, it'll be an early birthday present. Cheers!


----------



## Quartersawn

Yao said:


> E-mails just went out to the pre-order customers.
> 
> I should have more information on the general order later today after some sleep.


Have all emails gone out or just to plank orders? I have paid deposits for the watch and spares kit but haven't received an email.


----------



## tomr

Yao said:


> I will try to get the photo you requested as well as a photo of the lume side by side.
> 
> In the meantime if you click on the small pictures in the pre-built watch section a larger picture will pop up and display the configuration you are asking about in better detail.


Thanks, Bill. I assume that you are referring to the computer generated picture illustrating the combination, which is helpful; but, I was hoping to see a photo, as well. I was a bit surprised to see a photo of the gilt dial with silver hands which looked quite good, but only served to complicate my decision further.

Anyway, thanks for your accommodation on the photos, I'm sure it'll help with these final decisions.


----------



## kkwpk

I am 2 stage preorder and I received email so You should too.


----------



## Yao

Saxon007 said:


> Have all emails gone out or just to plank orders? I have paid deposits for the watch and spares kit but haven't received an email.


All of the e-mails have gone out with the exception of a handful of special exceptions, which include:

* those that paid in full earlier on
* got special discounts that need additional time to create the coupon codes

I am sorry but I don't remember your real name versus your "handle" or I would look it up.

But you may want to check any bulk mail folders you have. The newsletter service I use is pretty good at getting things through but not 100% reliable.


----------



## 66Cooper

Hate to ask an obvious question but cant remember what I have read in the past. When will the standard order plank order watches start to ship?


----------



## SeikoSickness

gerard88t said:


> I just paid the balance of my plank order. When I checked my invoice history, I get this message (and I'm paid in full!) -
> 
> "The system did not find any orders for your account.
> If you feel this is incorrect, please contact us. Thanks."
> 
> o|
> 
> Is anyone else getting this after checking your history on Bill's site?


Did you receive the invoice via email? I don't see it in my history but I did receive an email confirmation. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Rafael_T

*I'm basing it on this:*


----------



## rmasso

*Re: I'm basing it on this:*



Rafael_T said:


>


And what color lume would you say that is? C3 or BG W9? Looks more C3 ish to me, but older film, lighting etc.. .hard to tell. So what will you get? I got the above with C3, to me, it just looks more vintage.
Richard


----------



## buckman

one more stupid question for Bill:

will the watch ship with the Bond NATO style strap shown in the pics or just the metal bracelet?

order is in b-)

thanks!!


----------



## Quartersawn

Yao said:


> All of the e-mails have gone out with the exception of a handful of special exceptions, which include:
> 
> * those that paid in full earlier on
> * got special discounts that need additional time to create the coupon codes
> 
> I am sorry but I don't remember your real name versus your "handle" or I would look it up.
> 
> But you may want to check any bulk mail folders you have. The newsletter service I use is pretty good at getting things through but not 100% reliable.


Nothing in bulk mail.

The last name is White. I've emailed the two order numbers to [email protected].


----------



## delahood

*Re: I'm basing it on this:*

that was my choice as well. Big Fun.


----------



## Yao

Saxon007 said:


> Nothing in bulk mail.
> 
> The last name is White. I've emailed the two order numbers to [email protected].


Okay. I figured out what happened. You unsubscribed from a different mailing list and this put you on a suppression list. I had to go back to change the settings to my mailing lists so this doesn't happen again.

I will re-send yours momentarily.


----------



## heb

Bill,

Sorry to bother you about this, but I haven't got my plank owners email yet. I made 1/2 payment in Feb 2009.

heb



Yao said:


> All of the e-mails have gone out with the exception of a handful of special exceptions, which include:
> 
> * those that paid in full earlier on
> * got special discounts that need additional time to create the coupon codes
> 
> I am sorry but I don't remember your real name versus your "handle" or I would look it up.
> 
> But you may want to check any bulk mail folders you have. The newsletter service I use is pretty good at getting things through but not 100% reliable.


----------



## Bill Sohne

Hi Bill
i am confused about the regulation issue. As your email stated
"* In order to expedite delivery of the Kingston watches we will be having as many watches assembled in Switzerland as possible. Specifically this means that if you select a custom built Kingston that is available in a Pre-built configuration we will only be preforming the additional regulation (6 position)."

The above statement lead me to believe that i was getting a watch that will be regulated in 6 positions if I pick the prebuilt which I did for that reason. Kingston, gilt non-date dial and hands, red triangle bezel insert (C3) .

My expectation is that I am getting a 6 position regulated watch from you.

Please advise

Best

bill Sohne


----------



## Dent99

Yao said:


> The Swiss Made versions are timed in 3 positions. The Swiss assembler does the regulation but I do check it when it comes in. The range that is acceptable is slightly larger than that for a "custom built" watch.
> 
> The USA assembled versions are timed in 6 positions and to a tighter tolerance. This takes considerably more time than it might sound. Also there is the admin of people coming back and making changes to the orders that they have already submitted. Then of course when I do the assembly it takes a great deal longer as I spend the time on the small details that a large volume assembler isn't set up to pay attention to. However most people won't be able to tell the difference unless you are a hardcore WIS.


So what happens if a customer uses the custom page to select what is a 'pre-built configuration' which is also available from Switzerland? Does that mean you will NOT be assembling the watch yourself i.e. the additional $50 is essentially the cost for additional regulation?

Thanks.


----------



## rmasso

Bill,

Payment has been sent via PayPal!

Please email me when you've got it!

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## buckman




----------



## atilla4346

Hi Bill,
I have sent an email about the issue but wanted to mention it here too in case you would not find time to check your inbox.
Made my choice on the ordering page and I tried to send the money via credit card a few times but the system told it was unsuccesfull but today I have learned from my bank that all transactions have been made.
Could you reply to my email about the issue.
Thanks.


----------



## rmasso

Bill,
When will the general order email be sent and when will general ordering be open? I recall you mentioned before or by this weekend? Does that still hold true?
Regards,
Richard


----------



## Izzy

Ditto Cpotters I went for the C3 lume as well. I think the contrast of the green and the gilt looks best and I want the vintage look. My spare dial would be the BGW9 lume. Can't wait!


----------



## Yao

atilla4346 said:


> Hi Bill,
> I have sent an email about the issue but wanted to mention it here too in case you would not find time to check your inbox.
> Made my choice on the ordering page and I tried to send the money via credit card a few times but the system told it was unsuccesfull but today I have learned from my bank that all transactions have been made.
> Could you reply to my email about the issue.
> Thanks.


Hi Atilla....I have reviewed your history through our CC processing system. I will have to send you an e-mail as this is best done in private.


----------



## atilla4346

Yao said:


> Hi Atilla....I have reviewed your history through our CC processing system. I will have to send you an e-mail as this is best done in private.


Thank you Bill


----------



## Yao

atilla4346 said:


> Thank you Bill


I just sent you an e-mail with an attachment showing the status of your transactions. Let me know if there is anything else that I can help you with.


----------



## tmoris

Yao said:


> I just sent you an e-mail with an attachment showing the status of your transactions. Let me know if there is anything else that I can help you with.


any chance the general ordering opens today? Its 11pm here but if it were to open Id certainly stay up a bit longer.. thx


----------



## AR15fan

Ditto!


----------



## scottslot

I may have missed all of this at some point but when do we get to pick the extras? You know, the second batch of hands, the bezel, the dial and such?


----------



## Rafael_T

*Re: I'm basing it on this:*

I'm doing BR W9, regardless of what the original looked like. I'd venture to say, though, that the original was probably white, not green.


----------



## 66Cooper

Bill will send out another email about that later. After watches ship.


----------



## kwsher

Likewise. I actually resubmitted my email as I became convinced that notification went out and I had perhaps not made the registration list after all as their was no acknowledgment email or other confirmation. 

Definitely eager to put my deposit down.


----------



## sunster

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*



Yao said:


> You have to go to the PayPal site yourself and send the funds. My PayPal ID is enclosed in the automated e-mail you will receive after you submit your order.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Should I expect another email from you to confirmed that you have recieved the funds? (sent 2 days ago)


----------



## Yao

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*



sunster said:


> Yao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go to the PayPal site yourself and send the funds. My PayPal ID is enclosed in the automated e-mail you will receive after you submit your order.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Should I expect another email from you to confirmed that you have recieved the funds? (sent 2 days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will get a "sales receipt" for your payment. But please note that there is a mountain of paperwork to do. This will take time. Not to mention a number of non-US customers had problems with the credit card processing on line. So in some cases we got may be 3, 4, 5 orders from the same person for the same watch/order. We have to sort through all of those and cancel the orders that were a result of card processing errors.
> 
> In addition to processing the Kingston pre-orders I also have to keep up with our scheduled deliveries.
> 
> So there is a lot to do before I leave on the 5th and not all of it will get done by then. Deliveries usually take priority because it is much harder to reduce that backlog versus paperwork.
Click to expand...


----------



## bompi

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*



Yao said:


> <...>Not to mention a number of non-US customers had problems with the credit card processing on line.<...>


I'm one of these customers  
Hence I opted for Paypal and ordered twice, the first one having failed.
I'm sorry to give you more (and useless) work. I just was _too_ excited by the idea of finally ordering _my_ Kingston. ;-)

Speaking of non-US customers : since you'll send the watch and the spare parts separately, we're in for paying taxes _twice_. So I suggest that you split the Kingston's total price in two : for instance two third and one third or three fourth and one fourth for each parcel respectively.


----------



## JohnnyP

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*

Hi Bill,

I have completed the order but have yet to receive a confirmation email. My original deposit order number was 3638 for $350. The extra top-up after applying the email coupon code came to $400, though the email states that the total should come to $700 +s&h. Am I missing something on why my total is $50 more. Sorry if I'm being thick. I'll settle via Paypal once you get back to me.

Cam I also confirm that I am in the plank order and entitled for the parts kit later on?

Cheers, JP


----------



## messenius

Maybe you ordered custom-built which is $750 istead of pre-built ($700)


----------



## TheDude

I just ordered!


I will say that the outline presented in the email changed my long-standing decision from the red bezel to the Kingston bezel. I had been admiring the grey in the pre-production photos, but had always thought the red would adorn my Kingston.

Learning that it will never be made again caused me to get the Kingston grey bezel. Still not sure about what my spare bezel will be. :think::think: :-!:-!


FYI, my credit card was processed successfully, so perhaps the issues have been ironed out.

Confirmation email arrived immediately.


----------



## dnpina

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*



JohnnyP said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I have completed the order but have yet to receive a confirmation email. My original deposit order number was 3638 for $350. The extra top-up after applying the email coupon code came to $400, though the email states that the total should come to $700 +s&h. Am I missing something on why my total is $50 more. Sorry if I'm being thick. I'll settle via Paypal once you get back to me.
> 
> Cam I also confirm that I am in the plank order and entitled for the parts kit later on?
> 
> Cheers, JP


this exact same thing happened to me. it indicated i owed an additional $50 more than my math indicated. I emailed about it and am patiently waiting on a response. I just want to get over with already.

daniel pina


----------



## GregoryD

*Re: Gilt no-date dial/hands (BWG9) with Kingston insert*

If you ordered a custom watch (that is, not a pre-made, Swiss assembled watch) then the extra 50 bucks is for the regulation by Bill, as he does the assembly and regulation of custom watches himself.


----------



## Yao

The e-mail for General Ordering is going out in a few moments.

Please note (and I apologize in advance for the way this sounds):


I will not be re-sending any e-mails so please don't ask
Please do not call me (you couldn't hear me any way if I was able to get to the phone - I have laryngitis) or send me e-mails about the General Order
If you don't get the e-mail please check your bulk mail/SPAM folder. Some ISPs will directly block these kinds of e-mails and filter them out completely. The service that I use is the best I know of for getting these types of newsletters through but there are no guarantees and I don't have the resources insure 100% delivery.

I have more work to do than there are hours in a day and a lot of orders to ship before I leave for Switzerland on the 5th. It's nearly impossible justify to those customers waiting for their orders allocating more time to this process at this point in time. Not to mention I still have to shepherd the Kingston parts through the remainder of the process.

As I mentioned earlier I would have done this later in the summer but I hope that this time frame works out better for everyone on balance.

Thank you in advance for your understanding.


----------



## buckman

BETTER SET YOUR ALARMS ON ***DAY!!!! b-)


----------



## Yao

buckman said:


> BETTER SET YOUR ALARMS ON ***DAY!!!! b-)


It would be best if everyone could refrain from posting details. There are more than enough people on the distribution list to fill the open slots.

I want to limit the information available so I don't spend a enormous amount of time refunding payments or sorting through a mountain of orders.


----------



## gerard88t

Hi Bill,

At the least, can you let us USA plank owners that paid our balance in full know the expected timeframe the Kingston should be in the mail to our addresses? It's still unclear as to when I can expect a Kingston delivered in my mail.

Thanks |>


----------



## MHe225

Yao said:


> ..... Online ordering will open at 10 am (Eastern Standard Time / GMT-5) on ordering day. This time was selected because it should represent a time that almost everyone will be awake and/or able to access the Internet.....


Looks like I'm going to miss out on this one. There is absolutely no chance that I can spend time behind a computer during that day to order a Kingston. I will leave the house before 5 AM* and will be home shortly after 6 PM* (if I'm lucky and things go well, that is).

Will there still be slots available by then? Probably not!

RonB

* Central Standard Time

*UPDATE* to the above - post time >14 hours after opening of general ordering

Staying up late last night, well past my bedtime, organizing and preparing things, leaving / making instructions for my wife, did pay of, I think, as I found the order receipt e-mail in my in-box when I returned home (time stamp only 39 minutes after general ordering opened). So, unless Mr Yao cuts me out because there are too many Kingston's showing up in Texas, I will be the proud owner of a MKII Kingston |>

There were no details / specs to pick, correct?

Also :thanks to two very friendly and helpful members on this forum (you know who you are) who offered their help for getting my order in. There's a nice crowd of good people here |>


----------



## samhamilton

What's going on? I started in time according to atomic time, reloading the ordersite since 20 minutes, but nothing happens at all? Is it not working or is this overload?


----------



## samhamilton

OK, I'm giving up, either it was overload which means that other people were faster and I have no chance anymore, or the site is broken. If it's broken I have no clue when it'll be fixed, might be in 2 minutes and might also be in 5 hours, and nobody can expect customers just to wait for an undetermined time hitting F5 over and over again. If the site is broken, ordering should be closed and the re-opened another day.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

You do realize that you're checking at the wrong time right? Well actually I guess not since you're posting heh, but ordering hasn't opened yet.


----------



## WhereTheLightIs

Well, here's hoping I was in early enough for the general order.


----------



## Artonthewrist

Amen to that.

Payment status: Payment processed successfully 
*Order status: Order saved successfully :-!*

*Dan*


----------



## psalles

Artonthewrist said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Payment status: Payment processed successfully
> *Order status: Order saved successfully :-!*
> 
> *Dan*


Got in too few minutes back. Things went smoothly with Firefox.


----------



## minggi

Returned to my laptop almost an hour earlier than the general order opening time, called up wwp.greenwichmeantime.com to make sure (I am in GMT+8 time zone), and waiting...

Then suddenly remembered that because of Daylight Saving time in the States, I was wrong to set the time to GMT-5. Of course when I checked the general order page it was apparently already up for quite some time. Oh well...


----------



## fcollins

Bill,
Your general order process appears to have worked quite well. When I made my general order this morning, everything worked flawlessly. I received an immediate confirmation email from your site and paid via paypal immediately. Thanks for all your good work. Let me know if you need anything further from me. Other than that, no reply needed. I know you are extremely busy.
Foster


----------



## pinchoff

fcollins said:


> Bill,
> Your general order process appears to have worked quite well. When I made my general order this morning, everything worked flawlessly. I received an immediate confirmation email from your site and paid via paypal immediately. Thanks for all your good work. Let me know if you need anything further from me. Other than that, no reply needed. I know you are extremely busy.
> Foster


+1

Let's see final assignment ;-)


----------



## SirRolf

got my order in (3:04 GMT - I didn't have an existing account so that cost me a minute and had troubles entering in my "state" in the UK or I could have been faster). I had a coworker roll up wanting to discuss work at 3:00, so I told him "wait 2 min!" and made him look over my shoulder at the order page.  At least it wasn't the boss (but I would have made him wait too haha).

But all that speed of rushing through and I may have missed something so noobish question here. 

I entered my credit card info in on the order site. That means I don't have to use paypal correct?

Cheers all,

S.R.


----------



## atilla4346

Bill,

I know you are so busy but would you please check your inbox.
I have sent you an email about the false transactions issue.
Thanks.


----------



## tmoris

SirRolf said:


> got my order in (3:04 GMT - I didn't have an existing account so that cost me a minute and had troubles entering in my "state" in the UK or I could have been faster). I had a coworker roll up wanting to discuss work at 3:00, so I told him "wait 2 min!" and made him look over my shoulder at the order page.  At least it wasn't the boss (but I would have made him wait too haha).
> 
> But all that speed of rushing through and I may have missed something so noobish question here.
> 
> I entered my credit card info in on the order site. That means I don't have to use paypal correct?
> 
> Cheers all,
> 
> S.R.


greenhorn 

i reckon i prepared well for this. prior to the general opening i've logged into my mkii account and made sure my ordering details were ok. then i prepared cash into my paypal account where i filled out the details for sending money. when the general opening took place the ordering on mkii+paying via paypal didnt take more than +- 30-40seconds.

and now i assume i can consider myself a part of the drooling and excited crowd


----------



## kwsher

minggi said:


> Returned to my laptop almost an hour earlier than the general order opening time, called up wwp.greenwichmeantime.com to make sure (I am in GMT+8 time zone), and waiting...
> 
> Then suddenly remembered that because of Daylight Saving time in the States, I was wrong to set the time to GMT-5. Of course when I checked the general order page it was apparently already up for quite some time. Oh well...


Guess I missed out. Had a meeting. Just got out and tried to access page - unavailable.

Disappointing. Congrats to those who got in.


----------



## samhamilton

Erm, ok, seems like excitement was deactivating wide parts of my brain, including the part that is responsible for politeness.
I deeply apologize for that!
Messed it up twice, first didn't realize 10 AM EST is *P*M CET, second I misunderstood the time in the email as 5 PM GMT. o| OK, for this stupidity I don't deserve to own that watch. Damn, I should have bought a LRRP to order the Kingston. At least it saved me money and will make somebody else very happy.
Have fun with it!



WhereTheLightIs said:


> You do realize that you're checking at the wrong time right? Well actually I guess not since you're posting heh, but ordering hasn't opened yet.


----------



## SirRolf

tmoris said:


> greenhorn


haha, yeah I am. But I did have the foresight to type all my info into a text document so I could copy and paste it into the form when needed. That saved a few seconds.  Hopefully the other 99 people weren't as prepared as you and I was able to slip in. The month wait to find out if I did is going to be a killer. *fingers crossed*

-S.R.


----------



## namor

Does this mean the entire ~100 pieces sold out in a few hours?


----------



## TheGanzman

namor said:


> Does this mean the entire ~100 pieces sold out in a few hours?


My guess would be LESS than "a few hours". Got my general order in, and PayPal'd the deposit, with a "Hope I Win!" in the "Comments" box...:-!


----------



## minggi

Bill will probably have a GMT watch in the Kingston case, perhaps with a higher grade 2893 movement (and hopefully with a thinner screw back to reduce the overall thickness!), so if one misses out on the Kingston, one can still look to something even more colorful and interesting. No? :-d


----------



## SirRolf

minggi said:


> Bill will probably have a GMT watch in the Kingston case, perhaps with a higher grade 2893 movement (and hopefully with a thinner screw back to reduce the overall thickness!), so if one misses out on the Kingston, one can still look to something even more colorful and interesting. No? :-d


oooh, that would be sweet! Think that's what the pepsi color pole was about?  I think I'd get one even if I do win the Kingston. But this has to be far future, there is still Kingston and then project 300.

-S.R.


----------



## buckman

Looks like the Kingston ordering process is officially over-I can't even imagine how many emails Bill has in his in box right now...


----------



## ghingus

Seems some are under the impression it was first come first serve, but the way I read Bill's communication is that he is going to cut it off as close to 100 as possible, then distribute the watches geographically (not by timing of order). Of course, if you missed the window you're out, but even if you were the first in line I imagine you could miss out based on Bill's methodology. I'm not complaining, just observing. Bill is a champ for being willing to try to manage a project like this.


----------



## 66Cooper

minggi said:


> Bill will probably have a GMT watch in the Kingston case, perhaps with a higher grade 2893 movement (and hopefully with a thinner screw back to reduce the overall thickness!), so if one misses out on the Kingston, one can still look to something even more colorful and interesting. No? :-d


Wait, do you really think Bill is making a GMT Big Crown? That would be a huge WOW on my end.

In keeping with the Bond theme, Pussy Galore wore a mens GMT in Goldfinger. I would LOVE to complete the set would look amazing next to my Kingston.


----------



## SirRolf

I saw his post about geographic region, but I figured it would still be in order within the regions, but who knows 

But speaking of regions, who else is from UK/Eurozone here? Maybe I wont have much competition in my region.  woot!

Cheers

S.R.


----------



## Artonthewrist

What SR said but Western USA?


----------



## tlshepherd

Maybe he could call it the PGMT (Pussy Galore Mean Time):-!



66Cooper said:


> Wait, do you really think Bill is making a GMT Big Crown? That would be a huge WOW on my end.
> 
> In keeping with the Bond theme, Pussy Galore wore a mens GMT in Goldfinger. I would LOVE to complete the set would look amazing next to my Kingston.


----------



## Quartersawn

66Cooper said:


> Wait, do you really think Bill is making a GMT Big Crown? That would be a huge WOW on my end.


It would not be a big crown - only the sub had the 8mm crown. Also, Bill said on the pre-order page that the Kingston name, bezel and large crown would not be used in any other MKII watch.

Having said that, I suspect an homage to the no crown guard GMT with a standard sized crown like the original would be a big hit.


----------



## fcollins

I, too, would love to see a 6542 homage.


----------



## Arthur

Now that one would be a knockout!! i would love to have a homage to the original "Pan Am" Rolex GMT's. Even more specifically I would love to have a white dial version, like the Pan AM executives were given.
Arthur


----------



## 7ranquilcitizen

Sigh.... I can't believe I forgot! Oh wells I guess I'll order the custom vantage instead.


----------



## Freelance

Lets hope there is consideration for "early birds" even with the "Geographic" methodology. I know mine was is IMMEDIATELY after it opened.


----------



## sunster

Freelance said:


> Lets hope there is consideration for "early birds" even with the "Geographic" methodology. I know mine was is IMMEDIATELY after it opened.


One would have to hope there is an element of both. Afterall the order page closed fairly quickly so you'd have to guess this was triggered by after 100 or so general orders were made give or take a few depending on the speed of everyone ordering process.
The 'geographic methodology' I'd like to think would only kick into action for those on the borderline- otherwise surely it would be very unfair on those who were first on the order.
If the whole ordering population were to be put into the geographic pot I think Bill may have to disclose how this method will work ( especially how he'll avoid selection bias) otherwise there'll be some angry people on the board.
Again I'm just thankful I got in on the plank.


----------



## sunster

SirRolf said:


> I saw his post about geographic region, but I figured it would still be in order within the regions, but who knows
> 
> But speaking of regions, who else is from UK/Eurozone here? Maybe I wont have much competition in my region.  woot!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> S.R.


I sense a future poll


----------



## 66Cooper

The PGMT would be SWEET!!! Yes, i was mistaken when I said big crown, I meant no crown guard. Man, I will be first in line for the pre-order on that one. I really need to get a GMT back in my collection.

Make it happen Bill (when your feeling better, the Kingston is off your plate and I guess the 300?)


----------



## kkwpk

sunster said:


> I sense a future poll


It may give very interesting results.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Sorry, it just never occurred to me to ask.:think:


----------



## TheDude

buckman said:


> Sorry I thought Bill was shipping some of the last 100 to dealers...does anyone remember if you could order as many plank orders as you wanted before the 100 slots were filled?


You are correct. Bill has said that in the past. I stopped being lazy and tracked down one such post...


----------



## tmoris

TheDude said:


> You are correct. Bill has said that in the past. I stopped being lazy and tracked down one such post...


which 100pcs are these? 100-199?


----------



## TheDude

tmoris said:


> which 100pcs are these? 100-199?


"the last 100"


----------



## tmoris

TheDude said:


> "the last 100"


well thats hardly an answer, since the general ordering was 201-300 and this message says that dealers will get 100 pieces. does that mean there will be pieces numbered 301-400 for dealers to buy?


----------



## cpotters

Before some of you get your knickers in a knot: The last 100 do NOT go to dealers. The post said the last 100 were for "dealers and US retail sales". 

US retail sales would mean those people who weren't either:

Stage One plankholders (the first 100 orders, guaranteed a watch AND also delivered with the spares kit, all at a "special introductory price") 

Stage Two purchases (Guaranteed a watch, spares kit available to them for an upcharge of a several hundred dollars) 

leaving the last 100 pieces (A few to the authorized dealers, not alot - but they each get a handful) the bulk of which are US retail sales, i.e.: those of you who ordered through the website who were not "guaranteed" a watch but had to "get on the list" and who also no longer had access to the remaining spares, since all remaining spare parts would be held back for future repairs.

My guess (and that's all it is) is that 5% or less of the total production will end up at the AD, with 95% being direct sales. 

I've watched this whole marketing and design process unfold for a year and a half, and watched it with the highest level of scrutiny and my own natural skepticism. The whole process has been laid out by Bill in a way which is very "fair". Does that mean everybody gets a watch? No. Its a Limited Edition. Somebody's going to get shut out. But if you kave read every single thread and post about the Kingston since its inception - as I have - you will know that thie whole process has been created with all of us - the fans of MKII - in mind.


----------



## Quartersawn

01-100 are first plank orders

101-200 are second plank orders

201-300 are for general orders and dealers.

And that is all, the run is limited to 300 pieces.


----------



## Arthur

cpotters said:


> Before some of you get your knickers in a knot: The last 100 do NOT go to dealers. The post said the last 100 were for "dealers and US retail sales".
> 
> US retail sales would mean those people who weren't either:
> 
> Stage One plankholders (the first 100 orders, guaranteed a watch AND also delivered with the spares kit, all at a "special introductory price")
> 
> Stage Two purchases (Guaranteed a watch, spares kit available to them for an upcharge of a several hundred dollars)
> 
> leaving the last 100 pieces (A few to the authorized dealers, not alot - but they each get a handful) the bulk of which are US retail sales, i.e.: those of you who ordered through the website who were not "guaranteed" a watch but had to "get on the list" and who also no longer had access to the remaining spares, since all remaining spare parts would be held back for future repairs.
> 
> My guess (and that's all it is) is that 5% or less of the total production will end up at the AD, with 95% being direct sales.
> 
> I've watched this whole marketing and design process unfold for a year and a half, and watched it with the highest level of scrutiny and my own natural skepticism. The whole process has been laid out by Bill in a way which is very "fair". Does that mean everybody gets a watch? No. Its a Limited Edition. Somebody's going to get shut out. But if you kave read every single thread and post about the Kingston since its inception - as I have - you will know that thie whole process has been created with all of us - the fans of MKII - in mind.


So according to what you are saying, the last 100 watches i.e. "general ordering" were reserved for USA buyers and dealers? From the responses to the general ordering threads, it sure seems like a fair number of folks who were placing general orders were not from the USA. Some were talking about ordering at midnight, etc. Also, when Bill said the watches would be distributed by regions, I took that to mean the world, not the West, Southwest, East USA? This is all retorical to be honest, because whatever formula Bill uses, I'm sure will be fair. Also since it's all said and done, we can only wait and hope.
Waiting and hoping
Arthur


----------



## cpotters

Arthur said:


> So according to what you are saying, the last 100 watches i.e. "general ordering" were reserved for USA buyers and dealers?


No, that's not what I meant, but I could see how I could have been clearer. I meant that "if you bought it directly from Bill on the ordering portal (which is located in Pennsylvania)" you would be part of that last 100. Again, not "guaranteed" a watch, but part of the official cue (a cue he'll deal with fairly)

So, to be even clearer, I suppose that - in MKII's eyes - even if you were ordering from Batswana, or Timbuktu, or Shangri-la you, by ordering from Bill's portal on the authorized MKII website, using exactly the procedure he laid out on the forum, you are e-l-i-g-i-b-l-e to be part of the final 100.

BTW - I'm not some official mouthpiece for MKII, just a guy buying their watches like you, so - on the offchance that I'm as big of a blowhard as I sound sometimes, you should take EVERYTHING I say with a grain of salt, and DEFINITELY not as gospel (my $0.02);-)


----------



## Bill Sohne

*i was able to order more then one in the general ordering...*

Hi everyone..

i got on right at 10 am... no problem ordering more then one.










hehehehehehe

Good Hunting

Bill Sohne


----------



## Arthur

*Re: i was able to order more then one in the general ordering...*



Bill Sohne said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> i got on right at 10 am... no problem ordering more then one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehehe
> 
> Good Hunting
> 
> Bill Sohne


Hey Bill,
Maybe you are the guy we need to talk to instead of the other Bill LOL !!
Arthur


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: i was able to order more then one in the general ordering...*

Bad thing is, there will probably be someone who will believe that and get upset. Of course the chance to get them all stirred up might be too much to resist for me too. b-)

Then again, what if it really DID take your order, and your credit card company sent you the bill for $69K+ ?


----------



## buckman

just got my sales order confirmation with my Kingston order preferences (gilt hands, dial, non date, Kingston bezel C3) attached on the receipt. another plank owner one step closer


----------



## Thieuster

> just got my sales order confirmation with my Kingston order preferences


+1! What a way to start the weekend!

HAGW

Menno


----------



## cpotters

buckman said:


> another plank owner one step closer


Here, too!!!! (Last night at a few minutes before midnight - get some sleep, Bill)

Looks like we're coming into the final lap. The checkered flag is being unfurled from its case. Victory laps to follow??


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Got mine too overnight. I may have to ping Bill though, just to confirm the S/N requested.


----------



## sunster

Mine came to. Was begining to think Bill got lost on the way home from Europe but glad now that there may be a glimmer of light to my Kingston tunnel


----------



## GregoryD

I just got mine, also. I imagine Bill will be back on the forum soon with some updates on shipping dates, etc.


----------



## TheDude

I'm a second-stage pre-order and I got my sales order number and spec sheet yesterday (June 18th)


----------



## buckman

I've got a feeling this is going to be worth the wait  1 of 300 in the world...


----------



## AR15fan

Hey good thing's are worth waiting for!!!!b-)


----------



## gerard88t

I hope this isn't a bill? It doesn't show "amount paid" or anything that says "this is not a bill" but it sure looks like a bill to me. I went back in my records for my bank and see MKII corp. received the final payment of my plank order on 5/20/10. So how should I be reading this invoice I got that looks like it's showing an outstanding balance? It's very confusing. Bill, I am paid in full on my plank order, correct?


----------



## TheDude

I have 4 of these Sales Order forms from various MkII purchases. They all look the same, and do not show a zero balance. I don't think Bill issues these unless payment has been received.


----------



## rmasso

That's my experience, you get the sales order receipt after you've paid.
Rich


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I think this just shows the order and the amount, not the final balance. If my LRRP memory is correct, you get the final paper when it's shipped. So I wouldn't sweat it, you're gold.

I did email a reply to Bill about my S/N requested, which I thought really should be on a sales order, to make sure I get the one I wanted (assuming it's available). On the LRRP, he updated the SO and sent the revised version to me pretty quickly.


----------



## GregoryD

Yeah, I'm not sure exactly what the procedure is with serial numbers. I know that a lot of us requested them at the beginning of the project, but I don't know if we're going to get a confirmation of that or not.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Well, it really isn't a catastrophe if I don't get that one, but it would be nice though.


----------



## SirRolf

haha, how many people requested the 007 serial number? 

-S.R.


----------



## ctujack

fcollins said:


> Bill,
> Your general order process appears to have worked quite well. When I made my general order this morning, everything worked flawlessly. I received an immediate confirmation email from your site and paid via paypal immediately. Thanks for all your good work. Let me know if you need anything further from me. Other than that, no reply needed. I know you are extremely busy.
> Foster


Lucky You.

Mine was not so good, could never get the link to work, ever, tried a dozen times, still want the watch, but no way of placing an order, link is fecked.

Total CRAP<|


----------



## Arthur

ctujack said:


> Lucky You.
> 
> Mine was not so good, could never get the link to work, ever, tried a dozen times, still want the watch, but no way of placing an order, link is fecked.
> 
> Total CRAP<|


Just out of curiosity, when did you try the link? The link closed after all were spoken for which was somewhere around 1+ hours after it opened. From where you are posting and the time frame, did you just recently try to order?
Arthur


----------



## Bill Sohne

*Did everyone on the plank and second stage get a sales confirmation last week?*

Hi everyone...

I am still waiting for my sales confirmation , seems that everyone I know who was either a plank and second round order has gotten a sales confirmation last week. I still have not and I am fully paid up.

Anyone else ?

Thanks

bill


----------



## Arthur

*Re: Did everyone on the plank and second stage get a sales confirmation last week?*



Bill Sohne said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I am still waiting for my sales confirmation , seems that everyone I know who was either a plank and second round order has gotten a sales confirmation last week. I still have not and I am fully paid up.
> 
> Anyone else ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> bill


I believe Bill is waiting for his new software so that he can process your 200 watches in one bulk order!!!  LOL 
I bet you hear from him in a day or two, since he has been "under the weather" for a while, possibly some weren't processed before he got to feeling bad.


----------



## namor

Originally posted by Bill:

*The reason I have decided to take deposits is because the decision will be easy and quick to do. This is based on the assumption that the spots will go quickly. Therefore I do not want sincere customers to miss their chance should they have a hard time deciding what they want at this time. I also do not want customers to submit orders for the sake of submitting orders which will only lead to more paperwork and headache down the line as those customers e-mail in requests to amend the orders.*

Does this mean that someone who placed an order in the General Order link, and subsequently saw their credit card debited for $350 by MKII, has a Kingston on order, deliverable once the plank and pre order watches have been taken care of? Or was that deposit simply an indication that a request had been received by MKII, but it may be refunded to you if your order did not "make the cut"?


----------



## rmasso

Correct.


----------



## namor

rmasso said:


> Correct.


Yes - everything about trying to buy this product has been as clear as mud!


----------



## tmoris

namor said:


> Yes - everything about trying to buy this product has been as clear as mud!


afaik, paying 350bucks does not necessarily qualify you for a kingston. you might get a refund if you were not fast enough but still managed to sneak in a purchase request prior to bill shutting the page down


----------



## buckman

OK-now it's July


----------



## Quartersawn

buckman said:


> OK-now it's July


I'm sure they will all ship out later today. ;-)

Actually, I feel your pain. I was under the impression that they would start shipping right after Bill returned from Europe in mid June. :think:


----------



## messenius

Saxon007 said:


> I was under the impression that they would start shipping right after Bill returned from Europe in mid June. :think:


Me too.

It would be nice to hear from Bill if he has somekind of estimate when the shipping is going to start.


----------



## Seamus

I have the same question as namor - I've been debited in my bank account end of May for a general order purchase. Does this I have got one of the general order watches or not?

Could you give a answer Bill?

Much appreciated,

Seamus


----------



## Arthur

Seamus said:


> I have the same question as namor - I've been debited in my bank account end of May for a general order purchase. Does this I have got one of the general order watches or not?
> 
> Could you give a answer Bill?
> 
> Much appreciated,
> 
> Seamus


If you go to the MKII website and click on the blogs, the latest update from yesterday will answer your questions. The deposit* Does Not* guarantee that you will get a Kingston. Bill made that very clear in the General pre-order instructions. If you are not one of the lucky 100, your deposit will be refunded. all this is explained n the latest blog update.


----------



## Seamus

Thanks Arthur,

I appreciate your feedback.

I haven't seen this but I'll definitely look at that in detail & I accept that position from MKII watches, I'm willing to hold out & know if I'll get a watch. I waited a looong time to get a Damasko so I'm used to waiting...

I think what would put everone's mind to rest if we could get a calendar for the decision process & clarity on the decision making process in detail (the geography volume / split). I don't know how many are planning this lottery, but the rules would help.

have a good weekend,

Seamus


----------



## Arthur

Seamus said:


> Thanks Arthur,
> 
> I appreciate your feedback.
> 
> I haven't seen this but I'll definitely look at that in detail & I accept that position from MKII watches, I'm willing to hold out & know if I'll get a watch. I waited a looong time to get a Damasko so I'm used to waiting...
> 
> I think what would put everone's mind to rest if we could get a calendar for the decision process & clarity on the decision making process in detail (the geography volume / split). I don't know how many are planning this lottery, but the rules would help.
> 
> have a good weekend,
> 
> Seamus


Thanks,
I don't know about the split/ From the blog, it sounded like Bill wasn't certain how many were going to each "Area". It did sound like the only area where the orders exceeded the number of watches was North America. Sounds like some of us here in North America may be disappointed.
Have a nice weekend
Arthur


----------



## ragingwolf66

Not sure if I missed the boat entirely on this project, but if I were interested in ordering a Kingston now, are there available slots?


----------



## k7lro

ragingwolf66 said:


> Not sure if I missed the boat entirely on this project, but if I were interested in ordering a Kingston now, are there available slots?


No - no chance at all.


----------



## ragingwolf66

k7lro said:


> No - no chance at all.


MMM, Tough break. Maybe next time


----------



## austinnh

ragingwolf66 said:


> MMM, Tough break. Maybe next time


Some may show up for sale by owners.


----------



## Cowbiker

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## buckman

and the beat goes on


----------



## dcesarec

but on the mkii page i saw an option wich indicates that they will be available in future!


----------



## Quartersawn

They need to update the page, the watch has been sold out for months.


----------



## sunster

The website is horrendously out of date


----------



## mbmorell17

Bill, I'm glad I saw this thread, I am interested in the Kingston but don't know how to order one? Is the link off of your site?


----------



## tmoris

mbmorell17 said:


> Bill, I'm glad I saw this thread, I am interested in the Kingston but don't know how to order one? Is the link off of your site?


im afraid you arrived couple of months too late.. there are no longer any up for grabs..


----------



## Yao

FYI...ordering for the last handful of slots is now open. There are about 10 slots available. I say "about" because I am purposefully under-estimating the number of slots available in order to take into account potential miscalculation on my part.

The ordering page can be found through the link on the revised Kingston Page.


----------



## Yao

General ordering has closed. The available spots have been sold.


----------

